# Storing Car Audio Electronics



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

Tips on keeping them safe and away from the elements. I just tend to keep them wrapped, boxed and dry. Kept them well in boxes that sometimes I can't find or even remember I still have them....aging is not a fun thing:worried:

Gear collectors share your tips and tricks on keeping our precious collection last forever.....


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

If I don't have the factory box, I go to the past office and use their priority class boxes. For now they're free. I'll wrap the item in bubble wrap and label it on the outside. I also keep a log of what I have, their production date, if given, and the serial number. I'll get some pics posted soon. I actually made a similar post.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Found it

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-how-detail-oriented-you-your-collection.html


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

vacuum bag it!


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

smgreen20 said:


> Found it
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-how-detail-oriented-you-your-collection.html


Thanks!


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

Any preventative maintenance you do periodically to slow down the natural deterioration of caps, solder etc?


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Store subwoofers horizontally to combat suspension sag over time.


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

hurrication said:


> Store subwoofers horizontally to combat suspension sag over time.


any tips on protecting foam surround?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The few things I do, I wipe down 90% of my speakers with armorall. That seems to help with the surrounds. 
I also try to power things up every now and then. Not sure that it helps but in my mind it's a way of keeping things "charged". I've noticed that with the older clarion (7770/6770 models and the like) the displays come back in.


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

smgreen20 said:


> The few things I do, I wipe down 90% of my speakers with armorall. That seems to help with the surrounds.
> I also try to power things up every now and then. Not sure that it helps but in my mind it's a way of keeping things "charged". I've noticed that with the older clarion (7770/6770 models and the like) the displays come back in.


Never thought of Armorall for the surrounds. Thanks
I am thinking of turning one of the rooms in the house as a car audio showroom of sorts and looking for a used display board to mount the equipments.


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

I may know of a couple used boards for sale on Vancouver island. PM me if interested. They're not mine, but I can inquire for you.

I heard from a career detailed that armour all can actually lead to degradation of some automotive surfaces over time. No idea if its true, just something to keep in mind. I don't know what he does use. I want to say its silicone based or something.


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

Datsubishi said:


> I may know of a couple used boards for sale on Vancouver island. PM me if interested. They're not mine, but I can inquire for you.
> 
> I heard from a career detailed that armour all can actually lead to degradation of some automotive surfaces over time. No idea if its true, just something to keep in mind. I don't know what he does use. I want to say its silicone based or something.


Thanks but I'm on the other side of the continent, shipping will be crazy expensive. I am looking at one from the local recycling place and see how much work it needs. I want an Alpine board from the 80's.


----------



## The Performer (Aug 12, 2012)

Datsubishi said:


> I may know of a couple used boards for sale on Vancouver island. PM me if interested. They're not mine, but I can inquire for you.
> 
> I heard from a career detailed that armour all can actually lead to degradation of some automotive surfaces over time. No idea if its true, just something to keep in mind. I don't know what he does use. I want to say its silicone based or something.


That's not a myth. Armor all is Satan's gift to the automotive world.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

For long term storing I agree with the climate side of things, but am more relaxed in that area as the item would normally be exposed to those elements anyway if installed in a vehicle. But oooohhhh yes to keeping moisture away.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

In 19 years I personally have not had any problems using armor all.


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

In our nice Canadian weather, I try to keep most of my equipment dry with some of them fairly close to the heater in the winter and A/C in the summer. 
Anyone here have difficulties firing up their equipment after 2 decades in storage?


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

A lot and don't even ask about home audio cause I'm taking the 5th just in case the other half stumbles here.
Might have to start my other project soon and find a nice demo board to hook them up.


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

cajunner said:


> how much stuff do you have?
> 
> how long would you keep it stored without charging the caps by powering up the electronics?
> 
> ...


What is the rule of thumb in powering up electronics to charge the caps?


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

Reason I asked is that I have amps BNIB in sealed plastic from the factory and electronics that have been sitting for many years.
Great info. Thanks!


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

sqchris said:


> Never thought of Armorall for the surrounds. Thanks
> I am thinking of turning one of the rooms in the house as a car audio showroom of sorts and looking for a used display board to mount the equipments.


I usually wipe mine down with some 303 Aerospace Protectant. It's not greasy like Armorall. Been using it for years.


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

The cars guys say don't use armorall its dry's out rubber


----------



## jjski78 (Jul 22, 2013)

Datsubishi said:


> I may know of a couple used boards for sale on Vancouver island. PM me if interested. They're not mine, but I can inquire for you.
> 
> I heard from a career detailed that armour all can actually lead to degradation of some automotive surfaces over time. No idea if its true, just something to keep in mind. I don't know what he does use. I want to say its silicone based or something.


Armor All is awful stuff to use. I've been detailing for a while now (10+) years and I use 303 Aerospace Protectant.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I had a 97 safari van that the previous owner used armorall on the dash. To this day, it is the only 96-03 astro/safari van that I have seen with a split dash. Pretty much everything that was soft plastic in the van (even the parts in back that never got used) were damaged from that stuff. I wouldn't use it on my car, let alone speakers. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I used armorall back in the mid 90s as I stated, and did so for years with 0 issues what so ever. I have since changed to using eagle one's wipe n'shine.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I have heard that amour all has a kerosine type based and so it drys out the oils in the product but gives you temp shine. I have heard the same thing from many sources. I didn't know about the 303 lube i might have to check that out. If you can ever remember getting a little kerosine on your hands they feel slick and greasy then when it drys your skin is all dry out and ashy.
I have found long term, a clean, dry (from humidity as well no swamp a**) and climate controlled from extreme temp swings is the most important thing.


----------



## Marky (Nov 15, 2011)

I would not use Armour All on your speakers, no no. I will take some pictures of my tires where on the side that I spray they have small micro cracks in the rubber. The inside side looks fine, don't do it. It makes things look great but it will surely bight you later with deterioration of whatever it hits.
Keep it on the tires not for the speakers or anything delicate.......


----------

